
Checkout systems are going autonomous - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608765/i-tried-shoplifting-in-a-store-without-cashiers-and-heres-what-happened/
======
pamqzl
On one hand I'll be happy when this happens.

On the other hand the huge downside is that it's not really compatible with
the fresh fruit and veg section where things are sold by weight. I assume it
would lead to more prepackaged fruits and vegetables and a consequent increase
in waste.

